# Carpentry wages in NZ



## Suemart

Greetings.

I am drawing up a budget and timeline to relocate my family from SA to NZ.

Living expenses to retain our current living standard and savings level of 10% of income would amount to NZD67k.

The main question is what my earning potential would be as a carpenter in Chch. Taking into account my 11 years experience and having run my own construction business as lead carpenter for a number of years.

What could I expect to earn on arrival and how long before it could increase, purely as a carpenter in the employ of someone else.

Long term plans would be to start my own sub- and contracting business. But that is a discussion for another thread.

All help appreciated.


----------



## escapedtonz

Suemart said:


> Greetings.
> 
> I am drawing up a budget and timeline to relocate my family from SA to NZ.
> 
> Living expenses to retain our current living standard and savings level of 10% of income would amount to NZD67k.
> 
> The main question is what my earning potential would be as a carpenter in Chch. Taking into account my 11 years experience and having run my own construction business as lead carpenter for a number of years.
> 
> What could I expect to earn on arrival and how long before it could increase, purely as a carpenter in the employ of someone else.
> 
> Long term plans would be to start my own sub- and contracting business. But that is a discussion for another thread.
> 
> All help appreciated.


Hi,

Starting off you're probably looking at $23-$25 an hour and a 40 hr week. 
Having the 11 years experience and running your own company will be taken on board by the employer, but initially will just get you a job easier than someone without that much experience. 
It doesn't appear that pay rates are more for someone coming over with lots of experience.
You'll have to start at the bottom like everyone else and prove yourself before your salary will rise. Top line you're probably looking at $28-$30 an hour as earnings from an employer.
If you subsequently start your own business you could charge double that in the Canterbury area. More if you were in Auckland - maybe $60 / $75 an hour.

Saving grace is there is a lot of work so lots of opportunities for overtime and foreigners, but you'll have to be careful that your not undercutting your own employer as that would have a detrimental effect.


----------



## Mark D

As above, but I would say don't accept anything less than $25ph I came here on $25 per hour as a painter with an agency. You have more bargaining if you are here tho. If you are looking to secure your visa with a job a company could hold you to ransome.


----------



## Suemart

Thanks. That backs up my other research. Have you started your own business? If so where did you start?

This info is so helpful.


----------



## Mark D

I haven't but in time plan too, I have been offered so much work I could easily start up myself but I plan on learning more about management, how things work here, meet more contacts and build some background and contacts. I don't think its easy to just come here and start on your own. I may be wrong but I don't think you can. I may be wrong but I think you have to come and work for someone for a couple of year before becoming self employed. I have heard of people trying it having a solid business plan and still not getting a visa.


----------

